# 16 month old biting toe nails and finger nails



## MadysonMom (Mar 15, 2007)

I dont know what to do. My 16 month old is biting her toe nails and finger nails. I ALWAYS clip them and there really isnt anything to bite, but she is very determined and will pick off her toe nails until they bleed and she gets hang nails. Her toes look absolutely disguisting and her nails are all jagged and sharp. I always try to redirect and give her something else and tell her no but she just doesnt stop. When shes in her car seat I will look back and she will have taken off her shoes and socks and has her foot in her mouth. What do I do to stop this?


----------



## abi&ben'smom (Oct 28, 2007)

Are her teeth bothering her? Have you tried any teething rings/toys?


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

something that dont taste good, they actually have something for sucking thumbs like nail polish

i wish i had nipped it in the butt when my dd was that age she still does it at 5 and now my ds 17m does it it is a habit of doing it. just try to keep on saying fingers/ toes out of mouth i add yuckie eww


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

My three year old has also just recently begun biting his fingernails and toenails. It is totally driving me nuts. DH used to be a fingernail biter and it is sooooo gross. We are both desparate to stop this before it becomes a real habit that follows him into adulthood, but haven't been able to figure out a way to do it. I'd also love some suggestions (we've tried distraction, offering food, drinks, etc. . .to no avail).


----------

